# Rough Estimate of Avg. Adult Girth Measurement?



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

Can I get some input on average adult girth size for working line GSDs? I know it can vary wildly from dog to dog, but some rough parameters to work from would be immensely helpful!

There's a GSD somewhere in my (hopefully) near future. I'm not generally one for buying equipment ahead, but I found a FANTASTIC deal on a usually expensive harness. I would like to try and get one that will (optimistically) work on my future GSD, but I need a starting point for sizing.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

A lot can depend on whether the dog is male/female, what lines it comes from (DDR, Czech, Show line ect), (can) depend on what age the dog is neutered, what kind of exercise the dog gets. There are just a lot of variables which makes it difficult to answer your question. Is the harness adjustable?


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh oops I see you specified working line  Still such a broad range of sizes though... have you chosen a breeder/breeding pair you are getting your pup from? If so you could find out the parents sizing and go from there... Are you looking at getting a walking harness or more of an agitation harness for protection work?


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a short list of breeders I'm interested in, and from what I've seen I really like WGWL dogs (full or crossed). Male or female doesn't really matter to me that much, but if I get a puppy while I still have my current dog(female), I would prefer to get a male.

Exercise will be more on the "pet" side of things(walking and biking), but will include OB work, agility, intermittent hiking, dryland mushing, Heelwork, etc. 

I would love to get into the IPO world at some point, but I don't know if that will be happening with my first GSD.

The harness I'm looking at is a Dean & Tyler Universal, so more of a walking/all purpose harness. The sizes have an adjustable range of 4-5in. I believe.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Mesonoxian said:


> Can I get some input on average adult girth size for working line GSDs? I know it can vary wildly from dog to dog, but some rough parameters to work from would be immensely helpful!
> 
> There's a GSD somewhere in my (hopefully) near future. I'm not generally one for buying equipment ahead, but I found a FANTASTIC deal on a usually expensive harness. I would like to try and get one that will (optimistically) work on my future GSD, but I need a starting point for sizing.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I can understand the temptation to jump on a great deal, but really, it's in your best interest to wait. Dogs can vary wildly, even ones from the same litter.

Just yesterday we met a GSD who was 55lbs at 2.5 years. My girl once topped out at almost double that weight. Parents can be a good indicator, but you never _really_ know.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

My female WL is little, she's only 66lbs her girth is 73cm.
My other girl is around 75cm (73lbs) and my male is a show line but he's 88lbs and about 84cm around the girth  

I've got so many harnesses and stuff that the dogs have outgrown, but look at it this way if you get it for good price and it ends up not fitting you can always get your money back by selling it later on


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

My female is 28", and my male is 33". He's a WGSL, not a working line, but he's well within the standard at 78/80 pounds. 

I agree with the others who suggested waiting.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My GSD was a WGSL not working but she was 70 lbs and her chest girth was 31" if that helps at all.


----------

